# F/O store around Pittsburgh, PA



## youreapima2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been searching online for 2 days on Google, Yahoo, Bing. I can't take it anymore; so I have to ask here.

I am looking for a store in or around Pittsburgh, PA that I can literally walk into that sells F/O's & E/O's

Does anyone know of such a place?

Online search has made me batty with the bus/train theory.....you look for a bus, they find you a train.


----------



## scouter139 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whole foods store sells some...the Michaels craft stores sell them...my very favorite Pumpkin is sold at Pat Catans.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 10, 2012)

Try www.suppliersbystate.com to see if there are any vendors in your area.  Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## ladydiana (Apr 14, 2012)

I live in Hermitage which isn't far and I use Pat Catan's also. They carry Abbey and Sullivan fo and they are pretty good.


----------



## scouter139 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ladydiana, 
I think that's the brand...I have to go look, that is my all time favorite pumpkin and takes a long time to discolor to brown...like a year before it turned.


----------

